# Closed - Free Kitchen and Sewing theme Cataloging.



## Whohaw (Jul 14, 2020)

Just catching people I missed today. Setup for diner tonight .
Kitchen and sewing theme is ready to catalog!   PM For DoDo Code  (Start conversation)

Cataloging - Pick it up, Put it down. That is it! Then go home and select the leaf catalog icon on the bottom of you nook shopping screen and you can now order everything you've picked up)

Empty Your Pockets! It takes so much more time if you are Juggling,
or you could drop one of your items in and accidentally take
one of mine and that ruins it for everyone. 

Please start just to the left of Able's with all the sewing stuff as you enter from the airport. When we take you to the field (behind RS building) you will start to the right side and go up in a zig zag pattern doing both sides and following the album path around in a  loop. We will follow you only to ensure you don't miss anything because it is a maze of well over 100 items.  Since there are so many items we will allow one person at a time. If the post says closed just pm us and we will arrange a time that works for you. *No entry fee but tips are accepted*. We are on track for the diner sets cataloging event next week! After you are done cataloging you can tour our island, go shopping, see who is crafting, go swimming and send any item requests!

ITEMS Include :




Rice cooker, all 5
kitchen island, all 7
freezer, 4
espresso maker, all 7
pot rack, all 3
pop up toaster, all 4
microwave, all 4
dbl door refrigerator, all 4
stand mixer, all 6
knife block, all 3
traditional tea set, 2
tea set, 2
refrigerator, all 8
tissue box, 3 – missing blue, yellow
cream and sugar, 3 – missing white
analog kitchen scale, all 8
deluxe washer, all 6
dish drying rack, all 6
gas range, all 5
broom and dustpan, 4
mini fridge, 4 – missing  grey,
system kitchen, all 8
mixer, all 8

old sewing machine, all 3
loom, 1
sewing machine, all 7
sewing project, all 6
sturdy sewing box, all 5

Other things to note on Ordlinn Day today: Light Meteor Shower Tonight
Weather on Ordlinn Cay


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 14, 2020)

If we receive items we will list here  
Dark brown broom and dust pan, silver freezer, black mini fridge,pink mini fridge, thank you EMZY
And thank yo Hedgehugs for letter us catalog the black diner chair!
Beige freezer Thank you sandi
Zakira, Thanks for the blue diner chair .
Thank You Elle00 blue diner dinning table and diner counter table
Yellow Diner clock, Thanks Irpo
Damm i missed one, were givin a table and chair and had so meany people i lost track   but THANK YOU

THATS IT   Thank you everyone....Diner sets cataloging next week !


----------



## Anblick (Jul 14, 2020)

Could I stop in? ^^


----------



## ceribells (Jul 14, 2020)

I'd be interested in visiting, but I'm unfortunately just about to go to bed! May I PM you tomorrow?


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 15, 2020)

ceribells said:


> I'd be interested in visiting, but I'm unfortunately just about to go to bed! May I PM you tomorrow?


Yes, We will reopen tomorrow


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 15, 2020)

good night, we will be open tomorrow so feel free to pm us


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 15, 2020)

Open, Good morning!


----------



## Catharina (Jul 15, 2020)

Still open? if yes I would love to come !


----------



## A r i a n e (Jul 15, 2020)

hi, i would also love to join ^^


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jul 15, 2020)

Good morning! Are you still opened?


----------



## Zakira (Jul 15, 2020)

Hey I would love to come by whenever you're open


----------



## Nami25 (Jul 16, 2020)

Good morning!  Any openings still available? Thanks so much!


----------



## sarosephie (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi, I don't have time today to catalog, but perhaps later?


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 16, 2020)

Will this still be open in an hour? I can only come then!


----------



## Lamebo (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello! I'd love to come by if you're still open


----------



## KatKarma (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to come by if you are still open.


----------



## KAYYBE (Jul 16, 2020)

hi would I be able to come?


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 16, 2020)

You bet, one about to leave, I'll send dodo in 2 minutes.


----------



## KAYYBE (Jul 16, 2020)

Whohaw said:


> You bet, one about to leave, I'll send dodo in 2 minutes.


Perfect, ty!!


----------



## Lovelymya (Jul 17, 2020)

Whohaw said:


> Kitchen and sewing theme is ready to catalog!   PM For DoDo Code
> Empty Your Pockets! It takes so much more time if you are Juggling,
> or you could drop one of your items in and accidentally take
> one of mine and that ruins it for everyone.
> ...


Can I come by in the morning?


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 17, 2020)

You bet


----------



## Lovelymya (Jul 17, 2020)

Code?


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 17, 2020)

Lovelymya said:


> Code?


sent


----------



## Muddy (Jul 17, 2020)

Are you open still?


----------



## ceribells (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm still interested in visiting but I think I keep missing you   
I'll be around on and off most of today


----------



## Pendar (Jul 18, 2020)

Would like to come and catalog the system kitchens please.


----------



## hopeworld (Jul 18, 2020)

If this is still available please could I come?


----------



## AceyOneThirty (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi I would love to join. Thanks.


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 19, 2020)

Last day of sewing and kitchen stuff, Diner Set Next !


----------



## acsince2004 (Jul 19, 2020)

I would love to come catalog the sewing and kitchen items!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi there! Thank you very much for holding this giveaway! I'd love to stop by and catalog everything.

I'd also love to give you a tip in return. Is there anything in particular you're looking for? Bells? TBT? Hybrids? Cataloging other furniture? DIYs? Or something else? I just don't want to give something that won't be useful to you, so let me know what sorts of things you'd like most~  : D


----------



## roserk (Jul 19, 2020)

Can i come by? I need kitchen items to catalog


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello there! May I come by to catalog all your items? 

Appreciate you holding this giveaway -- I'd like to tip you with bells, NMTs, TBT, or pay it forward with any diner items that you're missing and can use for the next week.


----------



## MumNook (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello there , mind if I spot by and catalog some ? Thanks for doing this .


----------



## prostime (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to stop by  I just got the game last week and I'm looking to build my catalog.


----------



## KAYYBE (Jul 26, 2020)

Hii I noticed you were missing two diner outfit colors.  I have all the colors now, I know you were missing cream.


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 26, 2020)

I will pm you


----------



## KAYYBE (Jul 26, 2020)

Whohaw said:


> I will pm you


Can you remind me which colors again?


----------

